# Do you keep the "meter" running?



## Docfate (Sep 23, 2016)

I picked up a girl in her early 20's and her destination was a gentlemen's club. We got there and she wanted to wait in the car until her friends arrived. I had no problem with that and parked in the parking lot and kept the ride running. 20 minutes later she says "you can go if you want, I feel bad taking up your time, you could be getting more rides." I told her I didn't mind. However I didn't realize until later that maybe she thought I had ended the ride when we arrived? I ended the ride when she left the car. I didn't intend to be deceptive, I just figured she knew the ride was still going and that she was still being charged, it seemed like common sense to me. I'm going to just let riders know that I'm happy to wait but the ride is still in progress from now on. How do you handle situations like that?


----------



## ddelro219 (Aug 11, 2016)

i'd havce done the same thing. this your time and time is money so keeping the meter on should be expected.

actually, i think 20 minutes is too much cos yes, the meter is running but that time waiting you could picked up another passenger. 

i'd have said i'll wait max 10 minutes then i'm moving on, and i think even that's pushing it. 5 minutes is standard, 7-8 minutes to be nice.


----------



## agtg (Jun 8, 2016)

What is your rate of pay per minute in your market?


----------



## EX_ (Jan 31, 2016)

Tell them you have stacked rides and unfortunately can't wait, then apologize for any inconveniences.

Makes you appear professional and empathetic to their situation.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

In Atlanta, it's $0.075 a minute. 20 min you made a whole $1.50 when that could have been 2 min rides or you could have gotten a nice long ride. The gentlemens club would have been safe for her to wait for her friends or she could have spent time with the valet. 

You'll learn to value your time eventually....


----------



## Just Another Uber Drive (Jul 15, 2015)

The meter runs until they exit the vehicle. It's an insurance issue.

We have different stages of insurance coverage...

1. Online and waiting for a ping. 
2. Ping accepted and enroute to the pax. 
3. With pax in the car. 

If we end the trip with a pax in the car then we are in the first stage of insurance coverage when in reality we need to be in stage three coverage,


----------



## UGJaelRose (Sep 20, 2016)

Keep the meter on till they are out of your car.


----------



## Docfate (Sep 23, 2016)

I only get $0.12 a minute. It was my first week. Lesson learned. Thanks for all of your input.



steveK2016 said:


> In Atlanta, it's $0.075 a minute. 20 min you made a whole $1.50 when that could have been 2 min rides or you could have gotten a nice long ride. The gentlemens club would have been safe for her to wait for her friends or she could have spent time with the valet.
> 
> You'll learn to value your time eventually....


----------



## MSUGrad9902 (Jun 8, 2016)

"parking" at a gentlemen's club with a young lady might be worth more than an extra min fare. Just sayin'. Also completely kidding. I'd give her a few mins and then discuss.

Actually, now that I'm thinking about it, my policy would be to say "OK I can wait with you until I get a ping, once another ping comes in then it's time to hang out in the club." 

If you're not missing a ping you can wait. It was unclear whether the OP let any stacked pings time out.


----------



## angrydriver0052 (Sep 27, 2016)

Docfate said:


> I picked up a girl in her early 20's and her destination was a gentlemen's club. We got there and she wanted to wait in the car until her friends arrived. I had no problem with that and parked in the parking lot and kept the ride running. 20 minutes later she says "you can go if you want, I feel bad taking up your time, you could be getting more rides." I told her I didn't mind. However I didn't realize until later that maybe she thought I had ended the ride when we arrived? I ended the ride when she left the car. I didn't intend to be deceptive, I just figured she knew the ride was still going and that she was still being charged, it seemed like common sense to me. I'm going to just let riders know that I'm happy to wait but the ride is still in progress from now on. How do you handle situations like that?


I keep the meter running for 5 - 8 minutes anything after that and you are not making any money. On the weekend drunk soldiers want me to take them to eat after the bars. It is my busiest night and 10 cents a minute is below minimum wage. I make money 70 cents a mile, when my car is moving. I reserve the right to refuse multiple stops during prime hours. Uber is making 25% regardless if I am operating at a loss. Stop multiple stops and waiting for long periods for $4 fares, it's ridiculous


----------



## PTUber (Sep 16, 2015)

First of all you are correct that if you are going to wait make sure they know they are still paying. If its a quiet night I'm more inclined to wait. If it's busy and you are in a good area you can wait until you get a stacked ping or if you aren't in a good area just tell her you it's busy and you have to move on.


----------



## justaparttimer (Sep 5, 2016)

A gentlemens club with a female in her early 20's.... I'd wait all night.


----------



## bullethead627 (Jul 17, 2016)

I had a guy ask me to wait for him as he was doing a round trip. So we got to 7-11, i left meter running, 5 mins later he walks out and complains i never ended trip, so i end trip and start to back up to leave. He them ask why im leaving. Lol was like request another rider. Then he request another ride, but now on uberx, before he was a pool ride. So he knew i had to wait 5 mins,. So he gets back in car and we leave, so i tell him, that i get only 10 cents a min waiting, so 10 mins 1 buck, now new ride, so now he spent more money requesting two rides, should let meter run. Only reason i agreed to wait in 1st place was so i could smoke a cig since i was driving no stop for 3 hours


----------



## simpsonsverytall (Nov 6, 2015)

Proper ettiquete for a rider is to tip you if they are going to need to keep the meter running. This can be in the form of $5 bill, or they may offer you something from the store. 
This also goes for Passengers/groups who aren't ready when you arrive. They can tip and wait, they can cancel/fee, or they can take separate ubers.
As far as just waiting in the car? No. That is not a free option. 

We make about $5/hr on our meter, and about $10-15/hr on regular driving.


----------



## tucstwo (Jan 16, 2016)

simpsonsverytall said:


> Proper ettiquete for a rider is to tip you if they are going to need to keep the meter running. This can be in the form of $5 bill, or they may offer you something from the store.
> This also goes for Passengers/groups who aren't ready when you arrive. They can tip and wait, they can cancel/fee, or they can take separate ubers.
> As far as just waiting in the car? No. That is not a free option.
> 
> We make about $5/hr on our meter, and about $10-15/hr on regular driving.


Proper etiquette is for the pax to tip regardless. Good luck with that.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Docfate said:


> I only get $0.12 a minute. It was my first week. Lesson learned. Thanks for all of your input.


$0.12 a minute NET. Uber still takes 25% of those measely pennies....


----------



## Ringo (Jul 2, 2016)

Insurance is the only reason you need


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

Kick her out, tell them Uber has the next rider waiting. Working for minutes is taking a loss.


----------



## Ringo (Jul 2, 2016)

If it's a busy area/day you will get a ping anyways.


----------



## CvilleUber (Aug 29, 2016)

"sorry - I don't make enough per hour to sit and wait, you can always request another Uber when you and your friends are ready"


----------



## Kristr90 (Sep 19, 2015)

I would have told her I will wait until I get another ride and then I have to go, wouldn't have ended trip til she was out of the car also, I think you did the right thing.


----------



## backstreets-trans (Aug 16, 2015)

I would of shut off the meter and let her sit in the car until I got my next call. I might of even invited my self into the party. Parked my car and went in and dropped some coin to the struggling college girls showing their stuff. Women get perrentful treatment at the strip clubs.


----------



## Tommy Sanchez (Sep 17, 2016)

PTUber said:


> First of all you are correct that if you are going to wait make sure they know they are still paying. If its a quiet night I'm more inclined to wait. If it's busy and you are in a good area you can wait until you get a stacked ping or if you aren't in a good area just tell her you it's busy and you have to move on.


What's a stacked ping? Thxs


----------



## RHutch187 (Mar 8, 2016)

I'd go on a case by case basis. Work in Nashville and picked up a car load of guys going to Sounds game where one of them was going to surprise his GF with a public proposal with the help of the stadium. We got there but way to early for them to go in. Fearing they might be spotted by GF before they go in they asked to hang in my car until they could go in I said sure. They handed me a $20z we sat there for awhile. Eventually they handed me another $5. By the time they were ready to leave he asked for $25 back and handed me a $50 and thanked me for helping. 






Side note. And hour or so later it started raining.


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

Tommy Sanchez said:


> What's a stacked ping? Thxs


Uber gives you the next ride when you get close to the destination of the current rider. Phone chirps and goes screwy


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

Just Another Uber Drive said:


> The meter runs until they exit the vehicle. It's an insurance issue.
> 
> We have different stages of insurance coverage...
> 
> ...


The certificate clearly states until the rider exits the car. It has nothing to do with the app.


----------



## Just Another Uber Drive (Jul 15, 2015)

RamzFanz said:


> The certificate clearly states until the rider exits the car. It has nothing to do with the app.


Good luck.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

Just Another Uber Drive said:


> Good luck.


I don't need luck, I have a clearly worded certificate.


----------



## Just Another Uber Drive (Jul 15, 2015)

RamzFanz said:


> I don't need luck, I have a clearly worded certificate.


From Uber.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

Just Another Uber Drive said:


> From Uber.


From James River Insurance.


----------



## Heymo (Sep 29, 2016)

Docfate said:


> I picked up a girl in her early 20's and her destination was a gentlemen's club. We got there and she wanted to wait in the car until her friends arrived. I had no problem with that and parked in the parking lot and kept the ride running. 20 minutes later she says "you can go if you want, I feel bad taking up your time, you could be getting more rides." I told her I didn't mind. However I didn't realize until later that maybe she thought I had ended the ride when we arrived? I ended the ride when she left the car. I didn't intend to be deceptive, I just figured she knew the ride was still going and that she was still being charged, it seemed like common sense to me. I'm going to just let riders know that I'm happy to wait but the ride is still in progress from now on. How do you handle situations like that?


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

Docfate said:


> I picked up a girl in her early 20's and her destination was a gentlemen's club. We got there and she wanted to wait in the car until her friends arrived. I had no problem with that and parked in the parking lot and kept the ride running. 20 minutes later she says "you can go if you want, I feel bad taking up your time, you could be getting more rides." I told her I didn't mind. However I didn't realize until later that maybe she thought I had ended the ride when we arrived? I ended the ride when she left the car. I didn't intend to be deceptive, I just figured she knew the ride was still going and that she was still being charged, it seemed like common sense to me. I'm going to just let riders know that I'm happy to wait but the ride is still in progress from now on. How do you handle situations like that?


The meter runs so slow it hardly compensates you enough for your time so I treat it as if it weren't running.

Sometimes you'll get a situation where somebody wants you to wait a long time and ask if you are getting paid for the time , right? I tell them the meter is not designed for long Waits only traffic stops and so forth.


----------

